# [SOLVED] 10k pc build



## bob7up (Dec 25, 2011)

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build? 10k

Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want? Intel CPU

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much? A bit

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games? A lot and playing BF3 ans Skyrim on max

Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding? Nope

Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much? Yes a bit

Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing? Thinking a few 3TB drives in RAID and 2 256GB SSDs

Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices? No

Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility? Windows 7

Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it? Im thinking corsair 800D

Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included? Keyboard and mouse and 3 monitors

Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have? No

Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen? 3 24 Inch monitors

Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from? Newegg.ca and ncix.ca

This build is for a friend

Location: Canada


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 10k pc build*

There is absolutely no reason to spend 10k on any PC. Our $2000 Intel build is way more than most need.
Have a look at our suggested build list for ideas: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## bob7up (Dec 25, 2011)

Ok I will take a look


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 10k pc build*

If you're really wanting to spend this much, the majority should be spent on display and/or sound. It will impact your experience much more effectively than simply stockpiling expensive components.

Here's an example of what you can do with this kind of budget:
MSI Radeon HD 6870 CoD Modern Warfare 2 With AMD Eyefinity on 3x 46" LCD TVs Linus Tech Tips - YouTube
The 6870 used in this video is not capable of reaching desirable FPS with BF3 in an Eyefinity setup.

As Tyree pointed out, there's usually no need to spend more than our highest recommended build. However for Eyefinity, if you want excellent maximum graphics performance, you will need a crossfire setup. No single card is completely sufficient for this demand. Dual 7950s should be perfect.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: 10k pc build*

Get the $2000 build and just buy an eyefinity setup with CF 7850/7870/7950 or SLI 560ti 448-core/570/580 fermi.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 10k pc build*

There is no $2000 build in our recommended sticky. Unfortunately, the CPU selection is actually outdated in the $1500 list. A 2500k matches or beats the i7-970. You could substitute the same motherboard and CPU from the $1200 build, or pick a 2500k/2700K.

BTW in my ~$800 system, I max out Skyrim with mods with mostly excellent performance. A 2500K could achieve a little smoother framerates, but my performance on maximum settings is more than sufficient.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: 10k pc build*

Oops, I meant $1500.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 10k pc build*

If this was a workstation or a server , then 10k would make sense , but not a home machine just for games.


----------



## bob7up (Dec 25, 2011)

emosun said:


> If this was a workstation or a server , then 10k would make sense , but not a home machine just for games.


I was going to build a server, but the internet in my town is horrible. So a server would not be the best choice.


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: 10k pc build*

Start here. MountainMods.com - Custom Computer Cases and Accessories . I will be glad to build you one for only 9K did you want a Sempron or Celeron could do it for 8K if you want on board video. I am on SS so need the money.
Let me known and God Bless Johnny3


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: 10k pc build*



johnny333 said:


> Start here. MountainMods.com - Custom Computer Cases and Accessories . I will be glad to build you one for only 9K did you want a Sempron or Celeron could do it for 8K if you want on board video. I am on SS so need the money.
> Let me known and God Bless Johnny3


I take it that was a joke 

Yeah i spent around $3000 on my pc a little while ago and really its not needed, By the time you order it and you get it built its outdated


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 10k pc build*



bob7up said:


> I was going to build a server, but the internet in my town is horrible. So a server would not be the best choice.


Then use our suggested build list for a guide.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 10k pc build*



A1tecice said:


> Yeah i spent around $3000 on my pc a little while ago and really its not needed, By the time you order it and you get it built its outdated


haha but you know your machine can handle pretty much anything you can throw at it for the next three years, right?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 10k pc build*

And the same could be said for a $1500, or possibly less, build. :smile:


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 10k pc build*

Hey guy, I'm trying to cheer him up! The man is crying, don't you see??


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: 10k pc build*



toothman said:


> haha but you know your machine can handle pretty much anything you can throw at it for the next three years, right?


Yeah that was what it was intended for :wink:... Plus I spent alot on Cathodes and lighting (Build computers for fashion statements i have been told) :grin:


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 10k pc build*

Hey there you go, as johnny333 was touching on earlier, you can always make your comp look pretty! Acrylic cube cases look pretty snazzy.


----------

